# Karpfenrute Shakespeare



## Fischers Fritz (20. August 2006)

Hi

ich möchte demnächst mit dem Karpfenangeln anfangen|rolleyes , deshalb schau ich mich schon mal nach einer Rute um

Hab die Shakespeare Carp Specialist K 2 3,60 meter 3,00lbs 3-teilig im Auge

was haltet ihr von der???;+ 

danke (fals antworten kommen:q )

gruß
marco


----------



## punkarpfen (20. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast 2 Teilige Ruten zu transportieren, dann nimm lieber eine zweiteilige.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (20. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Ich weiß dass ne 2Teilige besser is aber die transportlänge passt halt net ins Auto wegen dem Hundegitter bei unserem alten auto (Opel astra combi) war so ne klappe vom Kofferraum vor aber bei unserem neuen (Ford Focus combi) gibt es das net 

Fals einer den aktuellen Sänger katalog hat da is die aud Seite 27 oben

gruß


----------



## maschinenstürmer (20. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Kauf dir ordentliche Ruten und fang deine Fische.

Shakespeare? Sänger? Anaconda?

Wenn du Angelzubehör zweimal (oder 20 mal) kaufen möchtest, lass die Finger von dem Mist.

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten._


----------



## bodenseepeter (20. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Kauf dir ordentliche Ruten und fang deine Fische.
> 
> Shakespeare? Sänger? Anaconda?
> 
> * Wenn du Angelzubehör zweimal (oder 20 mal) kaufen möchtest, lass die Finger von dem Mist.*



Zum einen denke ich, meinst Du das Gegenteil von dem, was Du schreibst, zum anderen finde ich es nicht ganz richtig, hier (mal wieder) alles über einen Kamm zu Scheren.

Angeltackle der oben genannten Firmen können und müssen ihren Zweck erfüllen, wenn die Ansprüche des Anglers oder der Fische oder des Geldbeutels es erfordern.

Petri

Peter


----------



## Fischers Fritz (20. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Und was sind ordentliche ruten?

gruß


----------



## Grundangler85 (20. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Die Shakespeare ist schon ganz ordentlich. Reicht allemale fürs Karpfenfischen.

Auch wenn se 3-teilig ist seh ich kein Problem. Ich fische sogar eine 4-teilige und habe keine Probleme. Die Aktion und der Drill sind super mit der 4-teiligen ich seh da kein Problem drin wenn die 3-teilig ist.


----------



## bodenseepeter (20. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Hier wird, zum Beispiel, viel Rute für gutes Geld geboten.

(Bin nicht verwandt und nich verschwägert...=


----------



## Fischers Fritz (20. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Ne will net bei ebay kaufen sondern bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens

gruß


----------



## bodenseepeter (20. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Die Rute ist dennoch gut!

Aber ich selber würde auch keine (mir unbekannte) Rute über´s Schweinenetz bestellen.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (20. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Ja die Rute is gut aber wie schon gesagt bei meinem Händler

gruß


----------



## wolkenkrieger (20. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

@maschinenstürmer

|uhoh:#q

Ich hab vor etwa 4 Stunden mit jemandem gesprochen, der mindestens einmal die Woche angeln geht, genug Geld für "hochwertige" Sachen hätte und dennoch gern und vor allem sehr erfolgreich mit seinen Shakespear und Silvermann-Ruten angelt - und das schon seit Jahren.

Also möge man sich diese pauschalen Abverurteilungen endlich mal kneifen - Balzer und Konsorten weben auch kein Mondstaub oder Steine vom Mars mit in die Ruten! Mann, mann, mann!

@Fischers Fritz

Nimm sie in die Hand, schau dir an, wie sie verarbeitet ist und kauf sie dir. Sehr teuer kann sie nicht sein - sodass ein eventuelles Lehrgeld nicht sehr hoch sein würde (wobei ich bezweifele, dass man welches zahlen wird müssen).

Die YAD-Ruten sind wirklich spitze - und besonders in dem Preissegment. Also die Auktion werde ICH im Auge behalten 

Gruß

Rico


----------



## FischAndy1980 (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

schade das bei der Auktion da,die Rute am ersten Rutenteil kein Ring hat.Macht sich immer doof mit dem zusammenpacken|uhoh: 
ansonsten sieht die vernünftig aus...
es muss nicht immer das teuerste,vom teuersten sein#d |evil:


----------



## Fischers Fritz (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Also die Shakepeare kostet im Askari 70 €
aber ich kauf sie ja bei meinem Händler.

gruß


----------



## Knispel (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*



Fischers Fritz schrieb:


> Also die Shakepeare kostet im Askari 70 €
> aber ich kauf sie ja bei meinem Händler.
> 
> gruß


 
Erst enmal finde ich es klasse, das Du beim fachhändler kaufst und bereit bist, ein paar euros mehr zu bezahlen ( mach ich auch ), denn sonst kommt es unweigerlich zu der Szenagerie, Dass wir uns eines Tages sogar unsere Maden übers Net bestellen müssen. Wenn Dein Händler die Ruten für Dich in Ordnung findet, solltest Du Vertrauen darin setzen, es wird schon stimmen, denn er will Dich ja als Kunde behalten, egal was hier gesagt wird.


----------



## Knispel (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Kauf dir ordentliche Ruten und fang deine Fische.
> 
> Shakespeare? Sänger? Anaconda?
> 
> ...


 
Kann diese Äußerung nich nachvollziehen. Was ist denn gut ?
Schau, ich bin schon lange ab von den Gedanken : Nur der Größte Fisch ist ein Fisch. Ich habe mir z.B. von einem befreundeten Rutenbauer die legendäre gespliesste "Richard Walker Avon Mark IV " nachbauen lassen, Du weisst bestimmt, da Du dich ja auskennst was Mist ist, das war die erste reine Karpfenrute der Welt. Ist die jetzt auch Mist ? Mir macht es jedenfalls riesigen Spass, mit dieser Rute im "alten Stiel" zu Fischen.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

@Knipsel
maschinenstürmer hat immer noch net geschrieben was gute ruten für ihr sind.

gruß


----------



## punkarpfen (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Mit der Rute machst du nicht viel verkehrt. Ich habe sie als zweiteilige gesehen und da fand ich sie für den Preis nicht schlecht. Da du bei deinem Händler kaufst, wirst du eh kein Lehrgeld zahlen, weil du 2 Jahre Garantie hast und Reklamationen beim Händler vor Ort um einiges einfacher sind, als bei Onlinebestellungen.
Die Firma Sänger verkauft nicht nur Müll und ist um einiges renomierter, als manch andere Firma. Einige Produkte können sogar ohne weiteres mit englischen Produkten (Fuchs und co.) konkurieren. 
Ich finde es auch gut, dass du die Ruten beim Händler kaufst und ich denke, dass du mit den Ruten auch in der richtigen Preisklasse liegst: Keine 20 Euro Billigruten und keine High End Ruten für 500 Euro das Stk. 
Mit 14 hätte ich mir auch noch keine richtig teuren Ruten gekauft.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Ja ich fang auch erst mit dem Karpfenangeln an und ich muss mir ja auch noch ne Freilaufrolle hollen.

Gruß
marco


----------



## maschinenstürmer (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*



Fischers Fritz schrieb:


> @Knipsel
> maschinenstürmer hat immer noch net geschrieben was gute ruten für ihr sind.
> 
> gruß


 

Okay, okay, ich wußte nicht, das du erst 14 Jahre alt bist und gerade anfängst.

Also: Ich hab selber mal mit "preiswerten" Ruten angefangen. Viele sind vom Design recht hübsch und machen erstmal einen guten Eindruck. 
Die Praxis sah dann bei mir so aus:Nach einem halben Jahr löste sich der Lack, gut passiert heute wahrscheinlich nicht mehr. Die Bleigewichte wurden schwerer von 40g (als Neueinsteiger) auf bis zu 150g, das konnten meine damaligen ich glaub 3 lbs Balzer Ruten ohne "rumzuwabbeln" nicht mehr ab. Ganz lustig wurde es, als ich anfing mit PVA Tüten zu experimentieren. Zielgenaues werfen - Fehlanzeige!

Mein heutiger Standpunkt ist und bleibt, das die Ruten im oberen Preissegment die besseren Blanks haben. Die laden sich einfach besser auf und das Drillverhalten ist genialer, da man jeden Ruck des Fisches im Handteil noch spürt.

Weiterhin müssen die Blanks hochwertiger sein, da niemand 500 € für eine Rute ausgeben würde, wenn er dieselben Qualitäten für 70 € beim Tackeldealer um die Ecke kaufen könnte. 

So und nun:

Maschinenstürmer-Favoriten

-Century Fat Boy Slim 

-Nash Pursuit Horizon

-Century NG

-Rod Hutchinson Dream Maker

Manche von uns fischen seit geraumer Zeit die Chub Ruten, Locator und Vantage sind gar nicht schlecht und auch im unteren bis mittleren Preissegment. Schau dir die Teile doch mal an. Persönlich würde ich mir mit 14 Jahren als Einsteiger die Fox Warrior holen, da steckt ne Menge Erfahrung drin und der Preis ist vertretbar. 

Sicherlich baut Sänger, DAM, Balzer und Co keine schlechten Sachen, aber mal ganz ehrlich, Innovativ waren diese Firmen nie! Wer entwickelt denn in jahrelangen Testreihen das ganze Tackle? UND WER BAUT ES DANN NACH ????? Sind das nicht oben genannte?????

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so, das ich ein Schmerzengel bin....._


----------



## Knispel (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*



Fischers Fritz schrieb:


> Ja ich fang auch erst mit dem Karpfenangeln an und ich muss mir ja auch noch ne Freilaufrolle hollen.
> 
> Gruß
> marco


 
Ist nicht unbedingt notwendig, arbeite einfach über die ganz normale Rollenbremse, ist quasie ja auch Freilauf wenn sie geöffnet ist. Spule festhalten beim Ran, Anschlag und erste Flucht mit der Hand abbremsen und denn Bremse nachziehen. So wurde das gemacht, als es noch keine Freilaufrollen gab....

@ maschinenstürmer

was hälst Du denn von den Greys Prodigy 2,75 lbs und 3,5 lbs, damit fische ich in der Regel auf Karpfen. Wie gesagt, von der Gespließten hab ich nur eine......


----------



## bennie (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Okay, okay, ich wußte nicht, das du erst 14 Jahre alt bist und gerade anfängst.


 
Sorry aber dann solltest du das nächste mal erstmal richtig lesen bevor du so einen Mist verzapfst und ganze Sortimente als Schrott abstempelst#q


----------



## maschinenstürmer (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ist nicht unbedingt notwendig, arbeite einfach über die ganz normale Rollenbremse, ist quasie ja auch Freilauf wenn sie geöffnet ist. Spule festhalten beim Ran, Anschlag und erste Flucht mit der Hand abbremsen und denn Bremse nachziehen. So wurde das gemacht, als es noch keine Freilaufrollen gab....
> 
> @ maschinenstürmer
> 
> was hälst Du denn von den _*Greys Prodigy 2,75 lbs und 3,5 lbs,*_ damit fische ich in der Regel auf Karpfen. Wie gesagt, von der Gespließten hab ich nur eine......


 

Ganz geile Teile, jedoch auch im höheren Preissegment. Mit den Teilen hast du eine sehr gute Wahl getroffen. Da macht drillen Spass, gelle?
Ich glaub die hast du ewig.

Frage: Ist der Unterschied von der 2,75 lbs zur 3,5 lbs sehr deutlich spürbar? Vom Gefühl her würd ich sagen ja, erzähl bitte mal.

Greys ist ja auch schon ein Status in Großbritannien, ich glaube die bauen schon seit Generationen Blanks.

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Manchmal i.s.t. es so ......_


----------



## maschinenstürmer (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*



bennie schrieb:


> Sorry aber dann solltest du das nächste mal erstmal richtig lesen bevor du so einen Mist verzapfst und *ganze Sortimente als Schrott* abstempelst#q


 

Auch wenn du es in deinen jungen Jahren noch nicht verstehen kannst oder willst.

Ich stempele die oben genannten und einige mehr als nachgemachten, preiswerteren Schrott ab.

Ende Aus

Maschinenstürmer

_Manchmal i.s.t. es so, das der Maschinenstürmer recht hat._


----------



## bennie (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Lies den Satz bitte im Kontext... die Betonung liegt auf einem anderen Aspekt.


----------



## maschinenstürmer (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*



bennie schrieb:


> Lies den Satz bitte im Kontext... die Betonung liegt auf einem anderen Aspekt.


 

Welchem?????????????


----------



## Knispel (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Frage: Ist der Unterschied von der 2,75 lbs zur 3,5 lbs sehr deutlich spürbar? Vom Gefühl her würd ich sagen ja, erzähl bitte mal.
> 
> Greys ist ja auch schon ein Status in Großbritannien, ich glaube die bauen schon seit Generationen Blanks.
> 
> ...


 
Den Unterschied merkt man schon. Ich habe von der 3,5 lbs Ausführung auch nur 2 Stück, eben weil man die nicht so oft braucht. Ich benutze sie in der Weser und zweckemfremde sie auch zum Raubfischangeln mit Köderfisch. Von der 2,75 lbs hab ich 3, sie ist m.E. die ideale Standartrute, aber eben wie gesagt etwas teurer. Ich werde mir in diesem Leben auch keine neuen karpfenruten mehr zulegen, zumal auf den Greys lebenslange Garantie für den Erstbesitzer liegt.

Greys wird noch nicht über Generationen gebaut. Malcom Greys, war ein Chefrutenbauer von Hardy. welcher sich selbständig gemacht hatte. Die Firma hat ihren Sitz genau wie Hardy in Almwick, konnte aber neben dem "Riesen" Hardy nicht bestehen und wurde von dieser Firma übernommen. Hardy lässt aber weiter hin Greys unter eigener Regie selbständig entwickeln und bauen.


----------



## weilbuchner123 (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Hallo,

ich habe die Rute selbst und kann dir nur raten  sie zu kaufen,
es würde  sich nicht auszahlen eine teurere zu kaufen den ich finde diese Rute einfach KLASSE und ich glaube sie wird dich genau so überzeugen wie mich!

Gruß 
Tobias


----------



## punkarpfen (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Vor allem such der Junge DREITEILIGE Ruten.
@ Fischers Fritz: Freilaufrollen sind gar nicht notwendig. Wie Knispel bereits beschrieben hat, kann man mit gewöhnlichen Sttionärrollen prima auf Karpfen angeln. Der Trend geht ganz klar weg von der Freilaufrolle hin zu der Brandungsrolle (Big Pit). Es gibt auch Zwitter, die aber entweder teuer oder Mist sind. Ich rate dir zu einer Daiwa Emblem Xt, die du für ca. 80 Euro bekommen solltest. Alternativ zu einer Daiwa Emcast, die nicht ganz so robust ist. Etwas günstiger ist noch die Aerlex von Shimano.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Sicherlich baut Sänger, DAM, Balzer und Co keine schlechten Sachen, aber mal ganz ehrlich, Innovativ waren diese Firmen nie! Wer entwickelt denn in jahrelangen Testreihen das ganze Tackle? UND WER BAUT ES DANN NACH ????? Sind das nicht oben genannte?????



Irgendwer hat ihr mal irgendwo vor nicht gar allzu langer Zeit festgestellt, dass es nur ganz wenige Firmen weltweit gibt, die Blanks herstellen.

Nun stellt sich die Frage, wenn Balzer & Co. beim selben Hersteller kaufen, wie Nash und Co (was anzunehmen ist), wo dann die Innovation liegt? Selbst die einzelnen Komponenten werden nicht mehr selbst gefertigt. Und ich bezweifle auch stark, dass die komplette Rutenfertigung bei den Firmen selbst liegt.

Wieso kann man immer wieder Tackle selben Produktionsursprungs von verschiedenen "Marken" beziehen?

Innovativ sind die eigentlichen Hersteller, hinter den Herstellern - die tüfteln rum und stellen die Produktion jedes Jahr um und nutzen andere Fertigungverfahren und Materialien.

Die vergleichsweise kleine Produktion eines "Markenherstellers" könntest du gar nicht bezahlen - wenn er die selbe Innovation an den Tag legen würde, die du hier so behimmelst. Du kannst deine hochinnovativen Ruten nur bezahlen, weil sie eben aus einer "Massenproduktion" aus China, Japan oder sonstwoher kommen und dann bei Nash und Co. zu Ruten "veredelt" werden.

Sei mir nicht böse - aber deine Argumente hinken. Auch vor den "Billigstöcken" macht der Lauf der Zeit nicht Halt. Nur weil Shakespear draufsteht, muss nicht automatisch alles schlecht sein. Ich ab Ruten von Skorpion und bin superzufrieden mit denen - die verzeihen mir jeden Fehler. Ok, man kann damit nicht den Reißer machen und das persönliche Ego darf sich im Kreise von besserbetuchten Petrijüngern deswegen nicht ankratzen lassen - aber für mich (und etliche andere Angler in meiem Bekanntenkreis) reichen die.

@Fischers Fritz

Fällt mir grad ein: schau dir wirklich mal Ruten von Skorpion oder Delta Fishing an. Die etwas "teureren" sind super verarbeitet und stehen den wirklich teuren in nichts nach - sie nutzen nämlich die selben Blanks und sind zum Teil sogar noch handgefertigt...


----------



## punkarpfen (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Ja  es gibt weltweit nur wenige Blankproduzenten. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass die Sportex, Century, Hutchi usw. -rutenblanks in der gleichen chinesischen FAbrik gedreht werden, wie die Blanks von Skorpion. Das mag auf die Nash Outlaw zutreffen, aber nicht auf die oben genannten Hersteller. Es gibt aber einen gewaltigen Unterschied, ob die Anbauteile von Fuji oder von einem Billighersteller sind.


----------



## Knispel (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Der Trend geht ganz klar weg von der Freilaufrolle hin zu der Brandungsrolle (Big Pit). Es gibt auch Zwitter, die aber entweder teuer oder Mist sind. Ich rate dir zu einer Daiwa Emblem Xt, die du für ca. 80 Euro bekommen solltest. Alternativ zu einer Daiwa Emcast, die nicht ganz so robust ist. Etwas günstiger ist noch die Aerlex von Shimano.


 
Für einen 14 jährigen zu teuer. Ganz normale Spinnrollen mit Kopfbremse der 4000 Größe langen doch....und die gibt es bei vielen Firmen in allen Preisklassen.


----------



## Knispel (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Ja es gibt weltweit nur wenige Blankproduzenten. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass die Sportex, Century, Hutchi usw. -rutenblanks in der gleichen chinesischen FAbrik gedreht werden, wie die Blanks von Skorpion. Das mag auf die Nash Outlaw zutreffen, aber nicht auf die oben genannten Hersteller. Es gibt aber einen gewaltigen Unterschied, ob die Anbauteile von Fuji oder von einem Billighersteller sind.


 
Die hochwertigen, teuren Blanks werden meistens noch Vorgaben der Firmen gefertigt, deren Namen nachher drauf steht.


----------



## punkarpfen (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Die Aerlex gibt es bei Schirmer für 50 Euro. Gute Spinrollen kosten auch nicht viel weniger.


----------



## punkarpfen (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Sportex stellt die Banks selbst her und Century soweit ich weiß auch.


----------



## punkarpfen (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

An der Rolle würde ich nicht sparen. Ich habe schon mehrere Billigrollen mit Getriebeschaden gesehen.


----------



## Knispel (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Die Aerlex gibt es bei Schirmer für 50 Euro. Gute Spinrollen kosten auch nicht viel weniger.


 


punkarpfen schrieb:


> Sportex stellt die Banks selbst her und Century soweit ich weiß auch.


 

Mag sein, mit den Preisen und wer wo bauen lässt oder noch selber baut kenn ich micht so aus, die Blanks von Greys werden bei Hardy gefertigt.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*



Knispel schrieb:


> Die hochwertigen, teuren Blanks werden meistens noch Vorgaben der Firmen gefertigt, deren Namen nachher drauf steht.



Genau und weil es immer Überproduktionen gibt (da sich eine Massenfertigung sonst nicht rechnen würde), landen dann die "zuviel" produzierten Stöcker in Deutschland, wo sich eine kleine Manufaktur hinsetzt, SIC-Ringe und FuJi-Rollenhalter und sonstwelchen feinen Komponenten an die Stöcker bindet und das ganze dann Delta Fishing nennt...

Oder eben Skorpion - die zum Beispiel Blanks nutzen, welche sonst als Balzer Magna Matrix teuer verkauft werden. So isses in der Massenfertigung. Für die 5000 Nash-Blanks ändert ein japanischer hersteller nicht die Produktion - er baut davon 50.000 und verkauft dann 45.000 auf dem Weltmarkt als "NoName" oder so.

Deswegen: ich sage ja nichts gegen die Qualität hochwertiger und teurer Ruten - ich sage allerdings was gegen die pauschale Abverurteilung von "Billiganbietern" - weil sie meist vollkommen aus der luft gegriffen ist und beim näheren Hinsehen als luftblase zerplatzt.

Gruß

Rico


----------



## Knispel (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Zumal die Blanks von diesen super teuren Teilen ja auch zum Selbstaufbau angeboten werden.


----------



## punkarpfen (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Es wäre ja schön, wenn die Blanks wenigstens in Japan gebaut werden würden. 
Im Prinzp stimmt das mit der Überproduktion. 
Das trifft aber nicht auf teure Sportex Ruten zu, deren Blanks in Deutschland gefertigt werden. Auch Century produziert nicht in Fernost. Allein schon deshalb sind die Ruten teurer.


----------



## maschinenstürmer (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Genau und weil es immer Überproduktionen gibt (da sich eine Massenfertigung sonst nicht rechnen würde), landen dann die "zuviel" produzierten Stöcker in Deutschland, wo sich eine kleine Manufaktur hinsetzt, SIC-Ringe und FuJi-Rollenhalter und sonstwelchen feinen Komponenten an die Stöcker bindet und das ganze dann Delta Fishing nennt...
> 
> Oder eben Skorpion - die zum Beispiel Blanks nutzen, welche sonst als Balzer Magna Matrix teuer verkauft werden. So isses in der Massenfertigung. Für die 5000 Nash-Blanks ändert ein japanischer hersteller nicht die Produktion - er baut davon 50.000 und verkauft dann 45.000 auf dem Weltmarkt als "NoName" oder so.
> 
> ...


 
.....und Sie platzt,*richtig*, da die Billiganbieter hinten runterfallen.

Ich bin mir sicher, das jeder von den Boardies schon Lehrgeld bezahlt hat. Ging mir doch selber so, da war der Stuhl eben (noch) nicht von Fox sondern von Askari und mir taten nach zwei Tagen Hosenboden und weitere Gliedmaßen weh, die Liege war auch von mosella, an der nach 1,5 Jahren die Füße brachen, und und und, ich könnt ewig weitermachen.

Qualität kostet Geld, das ist so und bleibt so und hat nichts mit "besser betuchten" zu tun. Absoluter Quatsch.

Karpfenangeln ist ein Hobby, Hobbys kosten Geld und wenn ich einen bestimmten Luxus am See haben möchte, muss ich das auch bezahlen wollen und können.

Achso, die Skorpion Ruten standen doch auch erst vor kurzem hier im Forum zur Debatte. Hat da nicht einer geschrieben, er hat diese Ruten schon im Laden stehen sehen mit rostigen Ringen?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Na dann viel Spass mit den Besenstielen, wie schonmal erwähnt, auf den ersten Blick nicht schlecht.....

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.......das die Wahrheit weh tut._


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

@punkarpfen

Das sind wenige Ausnahmen - sicherlich. Da will ich auch nichts abreden. Die große Menge jedoch nutzt Massen-Know-How aus Fernost - alles andere wäre wirtschaftlich Selbstmord und global gesehen schlicht nicht machbar.

@maschinenstürmer

Nettes Stichwort "Luxus am Wasser" 

Ein Porsche ist am Ende auch nur ein Auto mit einem Motor und vier Rädern - und kostet doch Längen mehr, als ein Ford Fiesta.

Und einen großen Anteil am Mehrpreis macht der Luxus-Faktor.

Davon stand aber in Fischers Fritz Post nichts drin.

Ich hätte gar nichtmal einen Buchstaben geschrieben, wenn deine Antwort so inetwa gelautet hätte:

"Zu der Rute kann ich nichts sagen aber wenn du Luxus am wasser willst, dann kauf dir xyz."

Rostige Ringe schon im Laden: ich verweise mal auf den RedArc-Thread von AngelDet (dessen Rolle ja bekanntlich Musik macht), in dem man zum Schluss gekommen ist, man möge doch die neue Rolle zunächst mal neu einfetten (sinngemäß). und nun sag mir mal, dass die Rolle billiger Schrott ist.

Wir drehen uns im Kreis - nicht mehr und nicht weniger!

Sicherlich kostet Spitzenqualität Spitzengeld (ich verkaufe hochwertiges Hundefutter und sage diesen Satz zehnmal am Tag!) - aber weniger hohe Preise bedeuten nicht gleich, dass man billigen Ramsch kauft, der zu nichts zu gebrauchen ist (und das war im grunde die Kernaussage deines Erstposts hier) - ein Ford Fiesta versieht seinen Dienst auch solide, wenn die Ausstattung und die Motorleistung das ist, was einem persönlich anspricht, dann sogar zur persönlichen Befriedigung.

Es kommt immer auf den persönlichen Geschmack und Standpunkt an - und in solch einem Thread, wie diesem hier, sollte man persönlich motivierte Kritik auch so darlegen.

Hier wird einem 14 jährigen Jungangler jegliche Erfahrungssammelei quasi gleich vergrault, weil man ihm sofort an den Bug ballert, dass seine "Wahlrute" billiger Schrott ist (mal übertrieben ausgedrückt). Das finde ich nicht fair und auch nicht hilfreich.

Genauso kann ich einem fahranfänger auch nicht erzählen, alles ausser porsche wäre billiger Schrott.

Neutrale Bewertungen und ratschläge sind hier angebracht - wenn pesönlich gewertet wird, sollte man dies auch so artikulieren.

In dem Sinne...

Gruß

Rico

P.S. ich meine das nicht persönlich - es ist ein allgemeines problem.


----------



## punkarpfen (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Sicherlich haben die kleinen Blankschmieden nicht das Potenzial den Massenmarkt zu befriedigen. Das Problem mit den günstigen Produkten ist, dass man da einerseits ein Schnäppchen machen kann und ein Top Produkt für wenig Geld ersteht, andererseits kann man aber auch einen Griff ins Kl@ machen. Dieses ist bei renomierten Markenprodukten unwahrscheinlicher. Ich habe beispielsweise Taschen von Kogha, die wirklich gut sind, kenne aber genug Beispiele, wo Billigtackle gestreikt hat.


----------



## maschinenstürmer (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> @punkarpfen
> 
> Das sind wenige Ausnahmen - sicherlich. Da will ich auch nichts abreden. Die große Menge jedoch nutzt Massen-Know-How aus Fernost - alles andere wäre wirtschaftlich Selbstmord und global gesehen schlicht nicht machbar.
> 
> ...


 
Kannst du mir zu oben genannten thread einen Link schicken? Kenn ich überhaupt nicht.

Ich hab ja schon zugegeben, das ich das mit den 14 Jahren nicht gleich gemerkt habe. Im Sinne der Anklage - schuldig!

Stell dir aber mal vor, er kauft sich so ein Teil und sagt nach einem halben Jahr: Mh Fische fange ich die Karpfen sind auch sehr stark, aber es ist langweilig geworden, anschlagen, ranpumpen, keschern - fertig.
Oder:
Gib dem Bengel eine halbwegs ordentliche Rute, jedes ziehen, jedes ruckeln des Fisches wird in seine Hände übertragen-Feeling pur! Karpfenangeln - das isses! Und dann lächelt er dich mit großen Augen an.

Mir ging es persönlich vor ca. 10 Jahren so ähnlich. Ich weiß nicht, aber ich glaube nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit mal mit 500 € Stöckern zu fischen. Man muß aber zugeben, dass ab einem bestimmten Preissegment das Drillfeeling mitgekauft wird.

Es i.s.t. so

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer


----------



## bennie (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Da kann ich Maschinenstürmer nur zustimmen. Ich persönlich hab meine zwei ersten großen mit Fox-Stöckchen gedrillt - ein Traum!

Genau wie ers sagte, dat isset 

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich meine leichte Quantum/Shimano Kombo liebe


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

@maschinenstürmer

Du hast gerade eine grandiose Begründung für deine Einstellung den "Billigstöcken" gegenüber gegeben :m

Eben diese im Erstpost hätte DIE Information für den Jungspund bedeuten können 

Zur Musikrolle gehts hier lang: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=79217

Interessant, wenn man bedenkt, was die angesprochenen Rollen kosten und wie hoch normalerweise der "Top-Gerät"-Faktor ist...

Gruß

Rico

P.S. ich steh seit meinem 13. Lebensjahr angelnd am Wasser und glaub mal, ich hab schon mit Tackle Karpfen gefangen, wo du nur noch mit den Augen rollen würdest  - die Erfahrungen möchte ich aber nicht mehr missen!


----------



## Fischers Fritz (21. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Also ich will ja auch erst ma ins Karpfenangeln ''Reinschnuppern''
warum soll ich mir gleich was teures hollen vielleicht bleib ich auch beim Feedern

gruß


----------



## maschinenstürmer (22. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*



Fischers Fritz schrieb:


> Also ich will ja auch erst ma ins Karpfenangeln ''Reinschnuppern''
> warum soll ich mir gleich was teures hollen vielleicht bleib ich auch beim Feedern
> 
> gruß


 
dann angel doch mit den Feederruten mal auf Karpfen, Fox Feederkorb mit 60 g Eigengewicht dran und los gehts.

An der Feederrute macht ein 6 pfd Karpfen riesen Spass.

Bloß schlecht wenn dann ein Wasserschwein anbeißt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Da du dann nicht den Fisch drillst, sondern der Fisch dich .....

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Es i.s.t. kein Widerspruch, den Gegenwind einfach umzudrehen._


----------



## Fischers Fritz (22. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Ja genau wollte eh ich solange machen bis ich eine Karpfenrute habe

gruß


----------



## Fischers Fritz (23. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Kennt vielleicht einer die Sänger anaconda xcovery

gruß


----------



## Fischers Fritz (23. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Muss mir noch überlegen ob ich mir die Shakespeare kauf
warscheinlich ne andere die auch so in der Preisklasse liegt

gruß


----------



## maschinenstürmer (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*



Fischers Fritz schrieb:


> Ja genau wollte eh ich solange machen bis ich eine *Karpfenrute *habe
> 
> gruß


 
Ich habe Hoffnungen .................

 2 Postings weiter von dir

Ich hatte Hoffnungen...............




zerbrochene Ruten

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so........das jeder es selbst lernen muß._


----------



## Fischers Fritz (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

was meinst du?

gruß


----------



## maschinenstürmer (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*



Fischers Fritz schrieb:


> was meinst du?
> 
> gruß


 
So wie ich es schreibe!

Tip: Angle weiter mit den Feederuten und laß dir Weihnachten *Karpfenruten *schenken!

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so....................besser!_


----------



## Fischers Fritz (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

1.ich hab nur eine Feederrute
2.ich will nur 1 Karpfenrute
3.was ist wie du geschrieben hast wenn ein wasserschwein anbeißt?

gruß


----------



## maschinenstürmer (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*



Fischers Fritz schrieb:


> 1.ich hab nur eine Feederrute
> 2.ich will nur 1 Karpfenrute
> 3.*was ist wie du geschrieben hast wenn ein wasserschwein anbeißt?*
> 
> gruß


 
Dann solltest du eine "Karpfenrute" in den Händen halten #6 


rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Manchmal i.s.t. es so......das ich dir vorsichtig was rüberbringen will....._


----------



## punkarpfen (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Mit den Sänger /Shakespeare Ruten kann man ohne weiteres einen großen Karpfen ausdrillen. Ab einer gewisen Größe verhalten sich Karpfen eher träge im Drill. 
@Maschinenstürmer: Welche Dreiteilige soll er sich denn holen? Ich denke teure Ruten machen für ihn erst Sinn, wenn er die Möglichkeit hat Zweitilige zu transportieren und er sich sicher ist, dass ihm Karpfenangeln Spass macht. Um das auszutesten macht zunächst eine Rute aus dem mittleren Preissegment Sinn.


----------



## maschinenstürmer (24. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Mit den Sänger /Shakespeare Ruten kann man ohne weiteres einen großen Karpfen ausdrillen. Ab einer gewisen Größe verhalten sich Karpfen eher träge im Drill.
> @Maschinenstürmer: *Welche Dreiteilige soll er sich denn holen?* Ich denke teure Ruten machen für ihn erst Sinn, wenn er die Möglichkeit hat Zweitilige zu transportieren und er sich sicher ist, dass ihm Karpfenangeln Spass macht. Um das auszutesten macht zunächst eine Rute aus dem mittleren Preissegment Sinn.


 
Gar keine dreiteilige Rute! 

Wenn er ein Transportproblem hat, empfehle ich Trek - Ruten. Hab ich zum Beispiel, wenn ich mit meiner Familie in den Urlaub fahre. Fox baut nette Teile und Spro hat jetzt auch eine, die war auch im letzten oder vorletzten CM.

Das macht in meinen Augen mehr Sinn als Stöcker vom geschüttelten Bier (Shakesbeer) oder aufgetakelten Gockel (Balzer) bzw. OpernSä.....:g 

Muß er aber letztendlich selbst entscheiden.

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so......_


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Hey!!
Also was verschiedene Rutenklassen anbelangt kann ich dir auch was sagen :-D
Ich hab angefangen mit teleskopruten, 80g wurfgewicht, ne ordentliche rolle(wie er sagt, 4000 shimano, is dann ziemlich egal welche...) und ne gute schnur...montage situationsbedingt und ab am see....
Hab da eine DAM Suma, mit der fische ich heute noch...aus nostalgiegründen, weils spaß macht und weil sie NIX hat!!

JEtzt liegen am RodPod zwischen den alten Ruten, einer gesteckten Chub(2,5lb), FOX und Century so ziemlich alles....je nachdem was ich halt brauche...

Worauf ich hinauswill:
Wie maschinenstürmer schon sagt, gutes Tackel kauft man(n) sich halt nur 1 mal...so wie meine FOX , Shimano oder Century, hab aber die alten DAM auch noch immer...die kann ich halt ned in jeder situation einsetzen(extrem große seen, flüsse,...), winfach weil zu wnig schnur draufpasst, weil sie zu weich sind,...

wenn du jez aber auf einem kleineren teich oder see karpfenangelst und noch dazu gerade anfängst dann muss das nichtmal eine steckrute sein....denk da eher praktisch und an deine geldbörse!!
bei der Rolle würd ich mich an deiner Stelle auf nichts einlassen, Marken wie Shimano oder Daiwa liefern dir was...und wenn du dir eine Cormoran(nur ein beispiel) oder sowas nach 1 jahr oder 1 großen fisch ansiehst dann weißt du das du dein geld verschenkt hast......

tight lines
mfg, Dominik


----------



## Fischers Fritz (27. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

@maschinenstürmer
stimmt ein Karpfen an der feederrute macht richtig fun
hab am samstag meinen ersten gefangen

@all 
trotzdem holl ich mir noch ne Karpfenrute 
wollte nur wissen wie viel gramm man mit ner 2,5 lbs Rute auswerfen kann?

gruß


----------



## maschinenstürmer (28. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*



Fischers Fritz schrieb:


> @maschinenstürmer
> stimmt ein Karpfen an der feederrute macht richtig fun
> hab am samstag meinen ersten gefangen
> 
> ...


 
Erfahrungsgemäß 100g ohne Probleme, Maximal 150g würd ich dranhängen.

_Für diese Angaben übernimmt der Maschinenstürmer keine Gewähr, da er nicht weiß, welche Ruten du dir zulegst. #c _

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so......_


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

high!!
also ich würd sagen ideal 80-85(maximale wurfweite)
wie maschinenstürer sagt, maximal 150, da aber bitte nicht mehr voll durchziehen und nur mehr im nahbereich, sonst kannst du deine neuen ruten 1xmehr geteilt in den rutenkoffer legen....

mfg, fischerspezi


----------



## Pilkman (28. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*



Fischers Fritz schrieb:


> ... wollte nur wissen wie viel gramm man mit ner 2,5 lbs Rute auswerfen kann? ...



Hi,

Du hast sicherlich schon mitbekommen, dass eine 2,5lbs-Rute des einen Herstellers härter ausfällt als die 2,5lbs eines anderen Herstellers.

Daher kann man KEINE definitive Aussage über das mögliche Wurfgewicht machen, wenn Du (1) nicht das konkrete Modell benennst und (2) jemand aus Erfahrung heraus sagen kann, mit wieviel Blei er diese Rute belastet.

Eine grobe Orientierung, mit der Du sicherlich nicht falsch liegst, ist die Faustregel "1lbs in der Testkurve entsprechen ungefähr einer 1oz im Wurfgewicht" - ergo 2,5lbs entsprechen ca. 2,5oz = rund = 75 Gramm.

Für alles, was darüber hinaus geht, mußt Du dich herantasten. Meine alten 2,5lbs-Daiwas konnte ich gut mit ca. 100 Gramm belasten, wobei sie sich auf maximale Weite eher mit ca. 85 Gramm wohlgefühlt haben. Weich und rund ausgeholt habe ich auch noch 200 Gramm-Bleie auf ca. 30 Meter gelupft. Wobei insbesondere letzteres nur mal für den Notbehelf gedacht sein sollte und praktisch kein "Werfen" mehr darstellt.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (28. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

So war eben mal im Angelgeschäft.
Werde mir die Sänger xcovery 3,60 meter 2 Teilig hollen.
hab mal gefragt wie viel man mit ner 2,5 lbs Rute werfen kann mir wurde gesagt ja so ca.55 gramm ich dachte ich hör net richtig
also das find ich en bissel wenig ich hab ja jetzt schon gelessen das welche von euch über 100 gr.angeln 
jetzt weiß ich gar nix mer könnt ihr mir helfen???????

gruß


----------



## Fenris (28. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Hallo,


wie teuer soll die Sänger xcovery denn sein? Also nach meinen Recherchen kostet sie so zwischen 80-90€. Für das Geld solltest du dir lieber die Fox Warrior kaufen. Da hast du sicherlich mehr von. Ich selbst fische seit 3 Jahren diese Ruten und bin sehr zufrieden.
Als dreiteilige Rute kann ich  dir die Yad Venedig empfehlen. Ich habe selbst eine in der 2,0lbs Version zum leichten Karpfen und Zanderfischen und kann die Rute auch nur weiter empfehlen.

Mit einer 2,5lbs Rute sollte mit Bleien zwischen 60-90g. eigentlich keine Probleme haben.


Gruß
Tobias


----------



## Fischers Fritz (28. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Also die Rute kann doch 2 teilig sein
Die Rute kostet 70 euronen
gibt es die Fox in einem onlineshop?(askari,hiki....)

gruß


----------



## Fenris (29. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Hallo,

die Rute wird in diversen Shops angeboten. Eine Google Suche liefert eine Menge Ergebnisse.


Gruß


----------



## marko71 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Vieles im Angelbereich ist wie im normalen Leben halt Modesache. Aus diesem Grund tun sich viele Karpfenangler schwer, eine Karpfenrute eines nicht "Szeneherstellers" aufs Pod zu legen. Ich selbst habe diese Phase durchgemacht und eine zeitlang nur das teuerste vom teuren gefischt. Endergebnis war dann ein Rutenbruch einer Hutchinson IMX für damals 600 Mark. 
Reparatur und Service seitens Firma Hutchinson war nicht und das für soviel Geld. Habe mir dann Sportexruten gekauft, mit denen ich jahrelang zufrieden war. Mittlerweile gibt es schöne Ruten für unter 100 Euro und selbst wenn bei diesen nach fünf Jahren der Lack blättert, kannst Du dir für den Preis den Du normalerweise für eine Century-Rute bezahlst nochmal drei Ruten der billigen Kategory kaufen. Auch dreiteilige Ruten würde ich grundsätzlich nicht ablehnen. Ich habe mir, um mobil zu sein und auch Plätze weit abseits jedes Parkplatzes erreichen zu können einen Fahrradanhänger für den von mir befischten Fluss und 2 Dreiteilige Cormoran Karpfenruten in 12 ft. 2,5 lbs gekauft (Speciland). Ich habe mit diesen Ruten Fische bis 17kg gefangen und konnte keinen Unterschied zu teureren Ruten feststellen. Einziger Nachteil sind die Wurfeigenschaften. Die einer zweiteiligen Rute sind besser, da sie besser beschleunigt. Da die Wurfweite bei mir im Fluß aber nicht entscheidend ist, da ich maximal in der Fahrrinne der Schiffe angel, erfüllt diese alle Anforderungen optimal und das für wenig Geld.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (29. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

ok danke erst ma für die antworten
bin aber imma noch am überlegen wie viel lbs ich nehm;+ 

gruß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*



Fischers Fritz schrieb:


> bin aber imma noch am überlegen wie viel lbs ich nehm


Haste die Ausführungen von Pilkman oben gelesen (und verstanden)? 
Die Ruten sind alle anders, aber eins kann man sagen: sehr einfache Blanks sind i.d.R. weicher und damit haben sie weniger WG als hochklassige wo mehr HM-Carbon drin ist. 
Die einfachste Lösung ist eine einfache günstige Rute mit eher weichem Blank eine Ecke stärker zu nehmen, hier 3.0 oder 3.5lbs. Beim faulen Rumliegen auf dem Pod macht das Mehrgewicht eh nicht soviel aus und besser gewappnet ist man auch.


----------



## punkarpfen (29. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Bei der Fox warrior rate ich dir zu einer 2,75 lbs oder einer 3 lbs. Rute. Damit bist du für die meisten Situationen gerüstet.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (29. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

ok werd mir ne 2,5 oder 2,75 warscheinlich hollen.
wird ja fürn see reichen.
mit dennen kann man ja auch schon 60gr werfen.
mir wurde gesagt das 3lbs zu hart sind so wien besenstiel aber das hängt denk ich ma auch wieder von der firma ab

gruß


----------



## Fischers Fritz (30. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

kennt einer die ruten von starbaits

gruß


----------



## maschinenstürmer (30. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*



Fischers Fritz schrieb:


> kennt einer die ruten von starbaits
> 
> gruß


 
Kenn ich nur die Lethal Weapon, nicht schlecht. Bekommste aber nicht für 70 €.

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Es i.s.t. so....das ich diesen Shakespeare thread nicht mehr leiden kann, bitte ein neuer Rutenthread aber nicht mehr Shakespeare...._


----------



## Fischers Fritz (31. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

ok werd dann demnächst mal schreiben was ich mir geholt hab

gruß


----------



## Fischers Fritz (12. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

So is habs jetzt

2mal StarBaits 2,5 lbs, 2-teilig, 3,60 meter

gruß


----------



## maschinenstürmer (12. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*



Fischers Fritz schrieb:


> So is habs jetzt
> 
> 2mal StarBaits 2,5 lbs, 2-teilig, 3,60 meter
> 
> gruß


 
Welche denn? Lethal Weapon? Erzähl mal.....

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so......das mich das interessieren würde_


----------



## Fischers Fritz (12. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Ne StarBaits Premium

gruß


----------



## maschinenstürmer (12. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Naja, das ist doch was!!!!!!!!#6 

Zig mal besser als vom geschüttelten Bier! :q :q 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und gut Fang!

rasende Rollen 

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so...das das hier eine interessante Diskussion war_


----------



## Fischers Fritz (12. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Jo danke werd die am samstag gleich mal testen

gruß


----------



## bennie (12. September 2006)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Daran wirste sicher Spaß haben


----------



## marcel herweg (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

hallo,ich habe mir gestern nach langem überlegen 3 shakespeare cypry Qt karpenruten für zusammen 150 euro im fachgeschäft gekauft.vor diesem kauf war ich gegenüber "billigprodukten"sehr sehr negativ eingestellt....aber nach langem überlegen und vergleichen von den verschiedensten ruten und firmen bin ich zu dem endschluss gekommen das diese ruten den gleichen standart haben wie z.b die shimano alvio oder die shimano hyperloop!!!!!!!!!und ich als totaler shimano freak sage dies nur sehr ungern....also,kauf dir ruhig eine shakespeare rute!!!!!!!!!!!mfg....


----------



## zrako (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

lol nach 2 jahren, kommt so ne empfehlung


----------



## AltBierAngler (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Also ich kann über die shakespeare Ks/K2 nichts schlechtes sagen. Meine Kumpels fischen diese in 2-3lbs und haben echt spaß daran. Fische bis 35pfd. konnten bis jetzt sicher gedrillt und gelandet werde. ICh fische auch Sänger und zwar die spirit One serie und bin damit auch super zufrieden. Wenn man nicht grade 50pfd. Karpfen erwartet reichen die dicke aus.

Unverständlich ist mir das du dir zwei 2lbs Ruten gekauft hast wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe. Die wären mir einfach zu problematisch auf größere Entfernungen oder wenn du mal PVA oder so was dranhängst machen die lange beine. 

Ich finde wenn man nicht Geld im überfluss hat sollte man da schon schauen das man was vernünftiges bekommt was aber allemal unter 100Euro die Rute machbar ist. Dazu noch eine günstigegut arbeitende Rolle und fertig.

gruß Christian.


----------



## j4ni (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Hallo? Der gute User wollte vor 2 Jahren die Infos haben...


----------



## AltBierAngler (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

******* die EM lässt mich verblöden^^

danke für den Hinweis...


----------



## AltBierAngler (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

******* die EM lässt mich verblöden^^

danke für den Hinweis...


----------



## marcel herweg (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

sorry jungs....ich muss mich dem anschließen!!!!!!!!


----------



## karpfen00 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*

Ich persönlich finde die firma shakespear sehr gut sie ist zwar net sooo teur aber gut ich selber fische mit einer shkaespear rute und bin sehr zufrieden und 3 teilige ruten ist genau days gleich bloss besser zu transportieren also keine sorge 

na dann petrie

lg karpfen00


----------



## DerSimon (24. März 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute Shakespeare*



zrako schrieb:


> lol nach 2 jahren, kommt so ne empfehlung




Und noch mal fast 3 Jahre später kommt wieder ein Tipp |bigeyes


----------

